# Cupcakes!



## PinkCupcake (Aug 19, 2014)

I had an order for 100 of these, so I made about 120 cupcakes, and at least 150 owls, because the owls are so fragile. The owls are made from white chocolate, colored with candy coloring, and piped out onto parchment. They are so much fun to make!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 19, 2014)

What fun looking cupcakes! You sure do great work and I bet your client will be pleased!


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 19, 2014)

First of all, those look beautiful!! But I cannot tell wheter those are edible or soap cupcakes!!! To me those look edible...Are they?


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 19, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> To me those look edible...Are they?



Oh yes, they are real cupcakes. It's a vanilla/citrus cupcake with a vanilla Swiss meringue buttercream. I could eat a dozen of them!


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 20, 2014)

Yum!!! I had to think for good 5 minutes whether they were real or not ! Great job!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 20, 2014)

They look great and bet they taste great too!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 22, 2014)

Every owl looks so uniquie.  What an impressive project!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 14, 2014)

Wonderful! I'm so impressed that the owls are made out of chocolate!


----------



## lsg (Oct 14, 2014)

How Cute!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 14, 2014)

Those are a hoot!


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 14, 2014)

The owls are adorable!  And they look delicious!


----------

